
EU court says crops obtained by mutagenesis are GMOs - sampo
https://www.feednavigator.com/Article/2018/07/25/EU-court-says-crops-obtained-by-mutagenesis-are-GMOs
======
HillaryBriss
Interestingly, the EU court seems to accept "older mutagenesis techniques that
have a long safety record" and I gather that this includes the old process of
irradiating seeds or budwood of existing varieties in the hope of producing a
desirable new variety.

e.g.
[http://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=4000](http://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=4000)

